# Chlorine in Pool



## robertr4836 (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi,

My girlfriend got a small above ground pool for her birthday (OK...I got her the pool). She has three cats and she was worried that the chlorine might harm them if they drink it.

I told her that with all the pet owners that have pools I doubt the chlorine is harmful, I have swallowed pool water with no ill effect, the concentration is so low that it can't harm them and the taste of the water would discourage them from drinking more than a mouthful.

Now that I've said all that I figured I would ask if anyone has ever had a problem with a pet getting sick from drinking pool water?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I found this in a Google search. I didn't look very much but it didn't seem like there was a lot of information out there...



> Your pet doesn't have to take an unplanned dip in the deep end to have pool-related problems. Thirsty dogs and cats will drink from swimming pools, and the chlorine and other chemicals used to keep pools free of algae and other contaminants can cause pet health problems, from dry mouth to gastric distress.
> 
> One way to keep your pets from drinking from the pool is by keeping their water bowls filled with fresh water. According to the American Animal Hospital Association, a 40-pound dog needs about a quart of water per while a 10-pound cat needs eight to ten ounces. When you see your pet headed for the pool, spa, pond or bird feeder for a drink, be sure to discipline them.


You may want to ask your vet's opinion on this matter just to be sure.


----------



## robertr4836 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I called my vet and he pretty much said the same thing as the article you found. I think they were drinking from the pool when it was first set up because it was a new toy and since we hadn't added the chlorine yet the water was fresh and tasty. We will be sure to keep an eye on them when they are in the yard and their water bowl is always kept full and fresh.


----------

